# Plattekill - Sat. 3/17/12 St. Platty's Day



## Rambo (Mar 17, 2012)

First time skiing Plattekill. Caught a ride down with Cornhead and his brother. Made good time - 1hr. 20 minutes, from Binghamton, NY to Plattekill. Started out skiing above the fog/clouds. Later on the snow got somewhat heavy and mushy. What a gorgeous day. Cornhead set up his grill on the deck and cooked chicken and beef speedies. The skiing was awesome but I struggled a bit in the warm mushy afternoon snow with my older too long shaped skis. Plattekill had the 1st annual bump comp??

Some Pics:
above the clouds











Cornhead working in the moguls as we were asked to do:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 17, 2012)

Great shots!


----------



## Rambo (Mar 17, 2012)

More pics:
Looking over at Northface trail: (Northface skied awesome)





Cornhead on Northface:





Deck party:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2012)

Glad to see the awesome pictures i'm glad you both had great day.


----------



## selski (Mar 18, 2012)

Great day at Plattekill Saturday. I am in the deck picture. I am the guy in the green tie dye.


----------



## zyk (Mar 18, 2012)

Excellent day at Plattekill.  The skiing was great and the deck party was a blast.
A big thank you to Cornhead the Spiedie Ambassador for the spiedies!
PS  I'm in the deck party photo with the white headband.


----------



## marcski (Mar 19, 2012)

Platty Rocks. What a great weekend.  We were hanging on the other side of the bbq, closer to the music. I hope it's a short summer!!  Got our passes and locker again for next year!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2012)

Im glad Platty had such nice weekend for the people who went,  sounds like it was epic spring party.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2012)

so how did the comp go for you guys?

hope it was a success and they do it next year.


----------



## Rambo (Mar 19, 2012)

2knees said:


> so how did the comp go for you guys?
> 
> hope it was a success and they do it next year.



Well, I wasn't going to enter the bump comp. I think Cornhead was remotely considering it as he is kinda a "hardcore" guy.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2012)

Rambo said:


> Well, I wasn't going to enter the bump comp. I think Cornhead was remotely considering it as he is kinda a "hardcore" guy.



sorry, i meant more how did it go overall.  did they get a decent turnout, people happy with it,  that kinda thing.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.nyskiblog.com/2012/03/plattekills-bumpin-blockbuster-mogul.html


----------



## Rambo (Mar 19, 2012)

2knees said:


> sorry, i meant more how did it go overall.  did they get a decent turnout, people happy with it,  that kinda thing.



A couple of the guys got big air off the final kicker. One guy did a fantastic helicopter off the approach. One guy fell 3/4 of the way down the bumps and slid off course into the grass/dirt.

Stone Cold - Steve Austin was there. He ski's fast...


----------



## marcski (Mar 19, 2012)

2knees said:


> sorry, i meant more how did it go overall.  did they get a decent turnout, people happy with it,  that kinda thing.



The bump comp was a blast and for all you BMMC fans that are pissed,  Lazlo said the Bumpin' Blockbluster Comp will be annual event.  The  lines were super tight!  Kudos to all who entered!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2012)

marcski said:


> The bump comp was a blast and for all you BMMC fans that are pissed,  Lazlo said the Bumpin' Blockbluster Comp will be annual event.  The  lines were super tight!  Kudos to all who entered!



nice.  glad to hear it went over well.  it's a year away, but if they do it next year and it isnt the same day as sundowns, i'd love to leave some body parts on their course too.


----------



## marcski (Mar 19, 2012)

I am still not quite sure what a "footy" is.  I tried a medical dictionary but couldn't find anything. .  Are you out of commission for any extended time?


----------



## Gunny J (Mar 23, 2012)

*St Platties day*

You got us Rambo in some shots, my son and I are stomping the moguls before the comp.It worked he won his age group and walked away with the new skis finishing 2nd overall


----------



## Rambo (Mar 23, 2012)

Gunny J said:


> You got us Rambo in some shots, my son and I are stomping the moguls before the comp.It worked he won his age group and walked away with the new skis finishing 2nd overall



Hey, Gunny J, checked my Plattekill 3/17 photos file and found a few of you guys:


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 25, 2012)

Gunny J, nice to have met you, sorry I didn't remember your screen name, I'm bad remembering real names too. That's pretty cool your Son won the comp, and the skis.

Looking at the pics, that now seems like a ton of snow, even though skiing Blockbuster required taxi service. Damn heatwave. I love Spring skiing, just had to love it quick this year. Wam, bam, thank you Ma'am. I did have a decent Spring, and Winter too. St. Paddy's day at Plattekill was one of the good ones.


----------



## marcski (Mar 25, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> Looking at the pics, that now seems like a ton of snow, even though skiing Blockbuster required taxi service. Damn heatwave. I love Spring skiing, just had to love it quick this year. Wam, bam, thank you Ma'am. I did have a decent Spring, and Winter too. St. Paddy's day at Plattekill was one of the good ones.



Agree, Cornhead.  You know, considering the utter lack of natural snow and incredibly warm temps throughout the season and particularly in March, Plattekill skied amazingly well all season long. It is truly amazing, how little natural snow that mountain needs to ski.  It is a testament to Laz and crew for keeping it in such good shape!  Of course, as you mentioned, our season was cut short about 1-3 weekends and the trees were only skiing for a couple of short days.  Hoping for a short summer!!  I already miss spending weekends at platty.


----------



## Gunny J (Mar 25, 2012)

Snow doesnt last long when temps are in the 60s and 70s for several days straight  Last year Most ski areas closed in Mid April with full coverage due to lack of participation.  With a cold snap coming to late this season to save any snow a long 8 months wait is ahead.


----------

